#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

## azeezy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password:


La iLaaha iLLaLah Muhammadun rasool ullahSee More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## ameer

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Password:
> La iLaaha iLLaLah Muhammadun rasool ullah



very nice *zeeshanzaki* and best password

----------


## pramudiyanto

thanks for the upload, and very2 perfect password  :Smile:

----------


## Nasir

*Very Thanks* for the upload and *JazakAllah* for password.

Keep us in your prayers too. Allah Hafiz

----------


## Processor

Thanks

----------


## suhairi

thank you my brother in islam..may Allah bless you

----------


## winger2james

Shokran

----------


## siraitjohan

thank you brother moslem

----------


## ecortezl

Thank youuuuuuu!!!!!!!

----------


## eng

thanks

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You for this upload

----------


## josejohn

Super Collection  
Thanks

----------


## aps70

> thanks for the upload, and very2 perfect password



muchas gracias, no saben qu tan util es la informacion que comparten  :Smile: 

See More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## mhuelva

Fantastic

thanks 

regards

----------


## raulelite

Thanks!!

----------


## qamar_uetian

Thanks a lot. Keep it up.

----------


## qamar_uetian

Thanks a lot.

----------


## sa12345

Thank you very much

----------


## jarlet

Thank you.

----------


## bondmama

great stuff! tnx...

----------


## shankargee

thanqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## Alil

Thanks

----------


## acetone6

Compliments of the day! Thanks for your generosity! Kind Regards,
Anton

----------


## azhar raza

jazakallah. very nice passward to see and read

----------


## giubeca

Sorry, but password doesn't work.

See More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks

----------


## Andi

Thank you my brother in islam..may Allah bless you

----------


## dragonpvgas

Can anyone upload it on 4shared pls? I have a problem when download in rapidshare

Many thanks.

----------


## dimas anugrah

thanks... regards

----------


## mdana

Thank you I will download it

----------


## BEHROUZ

thanks

----------


## Roy

Dear Azeezy,

Great Thanks for sharing.
But unfortunately the password doesn't work.

Please review it and re-upload.

we really need it.

May Allah bless you.

Salam

Roy

----------


## ariek

Thank you....

----------


## Bonardo137

Thank you so much pal..appreciate ! please kindly inform me if there is any wonderful post from you.

----------


## Bonardo137

To Roy :

I also found password problem at the begining. Here is some tips 

1. During extraction do not open the NACE folder .Just select it and extract directly to desired location.
2. Copy paste the password to when asked.

It should be working

Hope it helps

Salam
Richard

----------


## abubaker1975

Can someone upload these standards again. I really needs to finish my report and need these standards.

Regards

----------


## henidegushi

Thanks, very professional.

See More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## mehdi_abdifar

Thanks Pal,
Outstanding!

----------


## zakaria

Thanks so much

----------


## konoha

nice post..thanks

----------


## f81aa

azeezy, thank you

----------


## shuklak

Any body can help me in getting NACE Basic Corrosion Course on CD-ROMSingle User

----------


## M5416

Very thank the valuable documents

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for password and materials

----------


## rainie1284

can anyone reupload this file? cant get thru it.. Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

La iLaaha iLLaLah Muhammadun rasool ullah

I figured it out..I use a Mac and Stuffit Expander did not like the file.
I used a program called Ez7z 

Many Thanks for the file
Nabilia

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much brother, but the password is wrong. plz send the password 2 me.

----------


## shankargee

> very nice *zeeshanzaki* and best password



thanq very much brother

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing..... good timing for me (I just started working in a project: Amire Recovery Unit and Sour Water Stripper Unit design) since I needed this info badly...



Thanks !!!See More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## KP SAHU

Super Collection. Can any body upload the latest NACE RP , TM, & MR for sour services PLEASEEEEEE.?

KP SAHU

----------


## Lengo_gas

Dear Azeezy,

I tried many times to enter the password, but it didn't work. Could you help me?. Thanks a lot

----------


## suphonchai

Please advise the iso 15156 standard

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 15156 - Materials for use in H2S-containing in oil and gas

ISO 15156-1-2009 Selection of -----ing resistant materials.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 15156-2-2009 -----ing resistant of carbon and alloy steel.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 15156-3-2009 -----ing resistant of CRA.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suphonchai

please advise the nace tm 0177

----------


## KP SAHU

U will get latest TM0177-2005  in Baidu -Site ( chinese)

----------


## Nabilia

NACE TM0177-2005.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gilbert

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## samrat

> To Roy :
> 
> I also found password problem at the begining. Here is some tips 
> 
> 1. During extraction do not open the NACE folder .Just select it and extract directly to desired location.
> 2. Copy paste the password to when asked.
> 
> It should be working
> 
> ...



 I did per your instruction, but unable to open. The pw is not functioning. Would you send me extracted folder,zipping it again without a pw. Hope you will,appreciate.
samrat

----------


## robster1985

Amazing!!! 
greetings from Chile!!!

----------


## suphonchai

Thank you very much for supportinp

----------


## gilbert

Hi anybody got NACE TM0284, thanks guys

See More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## rhmmendes

> Hi anybody got NACE TM0284, thanks guys



i need it too....

thanks in advice!

----------


## gateaux_boy

Have anyone had NACE 37519 "Corrosion data survey" and NACE 99617 "Power plant corrosion"?

Please upload.

Many thank for sharing.

----------


## Nabilia

> i need it too....
> 
> thanks in advice!



NACE Standard TM0284-2003 Evaluation of Pipeline and Pressure Vessel Steels for Resistance to Hydrogen-Induced -----ing.pdf 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Thanks and very nice password you have here. keep up the good work.May God bless you=)

----------


## abes

Please upload the collection again.

----------


## vietsov

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Password:
> La iLaaha iLLaLah Muhammadun rasool ullah



huhu, could you upload it again in other means, not rapidshare? thanks you so much

----------


## Tiquibola

> huhu, could you upload it again in other means, not rapidshare? thanks you so much



Yes, please, upload again. 4shared could be ok.

Many thanks

----------


## CARLOS1712

Can you Mr. upload Nace Standards again Please, Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

link is dead.
Could you please update again.

----------


## Muthu Kumaran

Can anybody share nace standards 0100, 0187, 0290, 0308, 0408, please...

----------


## likurg2009

Link is dead.
Could you please update again?

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends 
i need NACE TM0187 please upload if you have. thanks
regards,


sudharsanam BSee More: N.A.C.E S.t.a.n.d.a.r.d.s. 2.0.0.4.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend Marty Thompson,

Thank you very much for your support. really you are great to have this and please continue your journey in our forum. thanks a lot. please ask if you need any standards.
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend Marty Thompson,

Thank you very much for your support. really you are great to have this and please continue your journey in our forum. thanks a lot. please ask if you need any standards.
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## haiqp

Please share ISO 21457-2010. Thanks so much!

----------

